# 2015 Campy Record Rear Derailleur NON-technical Manual



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Campy is getting worse with documentation than ever. I bought a 2015 Record group and the tech manual for 2015 rear derailleur shows all the instructions for an older mode. I really don't want to "wing it" as this derailleur is WAY different than the 2013 it replaced.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

They must have packed the wrong one.

Instructions are here http://www.campagnolo.com/media/files/035_265_User_manual_rear%20derailleur_11-speed_Campagnolo_Rev01_08_14.pdf basically saying "see a Campy professional"


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

bikerjulio said:


> "see a Campy professional"


Lol. Classic. I've wrenched Campy for over 25 years. I figured out the issue anyways. The 2mm set-screws are the limit screws but work opposite of previous dérailleurs.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Where's Roadworthy when you need him?


----------



## thosj (Mar 24, 2010)

Notvintage said:


> The 2mm set-screws are the limit screws but work opposite of previous dérailleurs.


Hey, at least the 2mm set screws (well, 2mm socket at least, 3mm screws(?)) are visible so you can see where they hit and can tell which side you're adjusting. I'm going to count myself a "Campy Professional" and just figger it out becasue that stoopid manual doesn't even SHOW stop screws and doesn't show/mention the new "B" screw on these 2015 mechs, let alone explain any relationship betwixt said "B" screw and the still existant "H", nee "G", screw!! Sheesh.

Lots of love,
Campy Professionsl


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's the 2015 rear mech technical manual....cover everything you need.
http://www.campagnolo.com/media/fil... rear derailleur - Campagnolo_Rev01_02_15.pdf


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

2 things-

That tech manual still does not address the new "B" screw.

The picture on height adjustment (13) does not show a chain. But this adjustment is done with a chain on, right?


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

bikerjulio said:


> The picture on height adjustment (13) does not show a chain. But this adjustment is done with a chain on, right?


The step before the adjustment reads: "Fit the chain on the max. sprocket and on the smallest front chainring" so it appears that this is done with the chain on.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

tka said:


> The step before the adjustment reads: "Fit the chain on the max. sprocket and on the smallest front chainring" so it appears that this is done with the chain on.


It's what I thought because it wouldn't make sense any other way. Don't know why they can't show a pic from the side showing the chain on.


----------



## thosj (Mar 24, 2010)

Because we are, after all, professionals!!! Campagnolo professionals. Professionals who know, from using Shimano/others for years, what the "B" screw is for......and that you adjust the "B" "G" "H" screw with the chain on I always told my kids, and now grandkids, with the same dollop of sarcasm, "The first thing you do when you open the box for some new thing is throw out the manual." It appears now to have become the proper procedure. :mad2:


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't forget that there's always the threat of "personal injury or death" hanging over you if you don't get it right.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_1pkG2XfT0


----------



## thosj (Mar 24, 2010)

Cool. Still no mention of the new "B" screw, however


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Notvintage said:


> Campy is getting worse with documentation than ever. I bought a 2015 Record group and the tech manual for 2015 rear derailleur shows all the instructions for an older mode. I really don't want to "wing it" as this derailleur is WAY different than the 2013 it replaced.


At least its not written in Romanian.... yet!


----------

